# bayarea bike only show?



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn i be thinkin we should have a show one day just all bikes no cars at a park...just kinda layitlow people? could we pull it off?  :biggrin:


----------



## SaV650 (Jul 22, 2005)

you should schedule somthing......


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well alot northern cali peeps are workin on there bikes like sic n twisted n billy kinda wana wait till there up n going to have a nice show...say like around may 06 get sumthing goin..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

make a locaton like tracy or sumthin so people from the valley can go n bayarea peeps


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

fuck yeah count me in let me know if your serious we can get some thing together


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why not meet at the LG Vallejo show in March?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2005, 07:01 PM~4309869
> *Why not meet at the LG Vallejo show in March?
> *


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2005, 06:01 PM~4309873
> *:0
> *


Your bike might be done by then right?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 30 2005, 07:02 PM~4309878
> *Your bike might be done by then right?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well im thinkin just a bike only show no cars at all u know just a kick back wit some cornoas n shit at the park haha


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 30 2005, 06:05 PM~4309534
> *damn i be thinkin we should have a show one day just all bikes no cars at a park...just kinda layitlow people? could we pull it off?   :biggrin:
> *


thats not very many people.....


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 30 2005, 07:33 PM~4310036
> *thats not very many people.....
> *


thats what i was thinking


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

IF YALL MOVE IT DOWN TO LOS ANGELES COUNT ME IN TOO


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 1 2005, 01:33 AM~4310036
> *thats not very many people.....
> *


well u can invite others with low bikes from northern cali too or any out of staters too its all good but just bikes only :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 30 2005, 07:38 PM~4310067
> *IF YALL MOVE IT DOWN TO LOS ANGELES COUNT ME IN TOO
> *


then count me out


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

nah not goin down to la keep it northern cali area..la can come up tho haha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 30 2005, 07:38 PM~4310067
> *IF YALL MOVE IT DOWN TO LOS ANGELES COUNT ME IN TOO
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: to far. :biggrin:


----------



## NaturalHighII (Nov 27, 2005)

GRIP OF LOWRIDERS DOWN HERE IN LA


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jr90059_@Nov 30 2005, 07:44 PM~4310102
> *GRIP OF LOWRIDERS DOWN HERE IN LA
> *


then drive over here


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

lets do it big and invite everybody in NOR-CAL that a has a lowrider bike for a day of fun just a show and shine no awards :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats what im sayin! have a BBQ n some beers !!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 30 2005, 07:51 PM~4310148
> *thats what im sayin! have a BBQ n some beers !!
> *


i down for the bbq but i dont drink so beers are out for me but ill bring plenty of soda and water :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 1 2005, 01:53 AM~4310161
> *i down for the bbq but i dont drink so beers are out for me but ill bring plenty of soda and water :biggrin:
> *


all good bro... and bring some fine ass hynas for a lil photo shoot wit the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 30 2005, 07:55 PM~4310181
> *all good bro... and bring some fine ass hynas for a lil photo shoot wit the bikes  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 30 2005, 07:55 PM~4310181
> *all good bro... and bring some fine ass hynas for a lil photo shoot wit the bikes  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

im down. my bikes should be done by then. just let me know when and where.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:0 



> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Nov 30 2005, 08:55 PM~4310181
> *all good bro... and bring some fine ass hynas for a lil photo shoot wit the bikes  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

Let's have it in Oakland at Mosswood park. I love that place...


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

once a month (except for december) turnkeyproductions, has a swapmeet in Alameda, I personally am real cool with the promoter and he has informed me that we can do just about anything we want on those day's. I know SIK, and Socio are familiar with the location and can agree that that place really has been getting some vintage bike parts available. any how, at least besides getting the bikes together with no awards to worry about, there is other things to do and also food available etc. 
just a thought..... 

also for the record our bike will NEVER go to another LG show again, they have shitty judging, they never have enough trophies for alot of people, and i and many others feel that there judge is not qualified enough to be judging ANY BIKE. 
just my opinion not looking for support, just my opinion.......

but i think it would be cool to get the homies together for a bike version of a "SHOW AND SHINE"....


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hell ya is the alameda one where street low had there show? ill get something brewnin up n keep it updated on when and where


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I really cant do anything until after Christmas. Where were you tihnking of having this?


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

fuck the outdoors, let's look for a school gym and have an indorr show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Dec 1 2005, 10:33 AM~4313801
> *fuck the outdoors, let's look for a school gym and have an indorr show
> *


Wimone has a pretty big garage. What about that place? :dunno:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

glad to see others are actually willing to go through with this idea........I SAY LETS DO THIS


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

DATE???TIME????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does everyone want to do tis before or after christmas?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2005, 11:52 AM~4313928
> *Does everyone want to do tis before or after christmas?
> *


AFTER


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 1 2005, 10:52 AM~4313929
> *AFTER
> *


Anyone else?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I SAY AFTER SO I CAN AT LEAST HAVE A BIKE TO TAKE :biggrin:


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

AFTER, maybe mid january


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2005, 10:36 AM~4313822
> *Wimone has a pretty big garage. What about that place?  :dunno:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WHENEVER, LET ME KNOW HOW I COULD HELP......


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im thinkin more twards spring time.. indoors would be nice but if for outdoors around sping time deffently after x mas


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh and make this the debute show for sik n twisted 2


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 1 2005, 01:51 PM~4314923
> *oh and make this the debute show for sik n twisted 2
> *


sorry but thats gona be in march :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 1 2005, 08:05 PM~4315042
> *sorry but thats gona be in march :biggrin:
> *


so u aint finna show it if it before march?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 1 2005, 02:14 PM~4315082
> *so u aint finna show it if it before march?
> *


if its ready i will :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 1 2005, 08:15 PM~4315089
> *if its ready i will :biggrin:
> *


is that when ur lookin to have it finished around march? if so make the date sometime in april


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

if you guys wan't a show, then where in the bay do you all want it? East aby and the south bay is good for me


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 1 2005, 02:20 PM~4315131
> *is that when ur lookin to have it finished around march? if so make the date sometime in april
> *


march is my goal


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Dec 1 2005, 02:27 PM~4315189
> *if you guys wan't a show, then where in the bay do you all want it? East aby and the south bay is good for me
> *


me too


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Dec 1 2005, 02:27 PM~4315189
> *if you guys wan't a show, then where in the bay do you all want it? East aby and the south bay is good for me
> *


me too


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

location wize i wana keep it easy to get to from sac n the valley n east bay south bay im thinkin like aroun in stockton or tracy? that way its in the middle kinda for peeps coming from sac...unless sac and valley people think wimones idea of a location would be ok?


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

after chrismas,so me and sic can have or bikes done for it :biggrin:


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

how about san leandro?, so wim will have to be there, or maybe my city, Hayward?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Dec 1 2005, 10:22 PM~4316163
> *how about san leandro?, so wim will have to be there, or maybe my city, Hayward?
> *



lets see if the location wim is talkin bout would work.. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 1 2005, 01:19 PM~4312624
> *once a month (except for december) turnkeyproductions, has a swapmeet in Alameda, I personally am real cool with the promoter and he has informed me that we can do just about anything we want on those day's. I know SIK, and Socio are familiar with the location and can agree that that place really has been getting some vintage bike parts available. any how, at least besides getting the bikes together with no awards to worry about, there is other things to do and also food available etc.
> just a thought.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

do it in sac :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 1 2005, 11:53 AM~4313936
> *Anyone else?
> *


AFTER


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

how about stockton?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whats some good spots in stockton?


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

maybe the parking lot of their swap meet


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ALAMEDA


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 2 2005, 07:24 PM~4322464
> *ALAMEDA
> *


so far that sounds good to me.... who else?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 2 2005, 01:24 PM~4322464
> *ALAMEDA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if its koo wit everyone for alameda post up..


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

I can probably ride my bike to Alameda so that will be perfect. I hate having to pack my bike in my car and I would have to bug my to barrow her SUV


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

is it the same place the swap meet is at? if it is i'm cool wit it


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i think so


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

but that place in alameda is just flat asphalt land, i thought you guys wanted to have in some sort of park :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Dec 2 2005, 10:15 AM~4321437
> *how about stockton?
> *


 :thumbsdown: Aint nothing nice about stockton. Are we just going to bbq? or what are we going to do?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2005, 04:35 PM~4323970
> *:thumbsdown:  Aint nothing nice about stockton. Are we just going to bbq? or what are we going to do?
> *


bbq for sure.count me in for some CARNE ASADA :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 2 2005, 03:48 PM~4324122
> *bbq for sure.count me in for some CARNE ASADA :biggrin:
> *


You know what we should do is do a bike show and shine in the bay area and have street low cover it. A bbq sounds good. I think alemeda is a good location but Its kinda wierd to get to. We need a location thats easy to get to. Im still open to suggestions.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2005, 04:53 PM~4324166
> *You know what we should do is do a bike show and shine in the bay area and have street low cover it. A bbq sounds good. I think alemeda is a good location but Its kinda wierd to get to. We need a location thats easy to get to. Im still open to suggestions.
> *


HONESTLY I DONT CARE WHERE IT IS AT JUST AS LONG AS WE HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 2 2005, 03:55 PM~4324184
> *HONESTLY I DONT CARE WHERE IT IS AT JUST AS LONG AS WE HAVE IT :biggrin:
> *


I really dont care either. i know we can come up with a good place. Just to bbq and show off the bikes. Maybe Streetlow would be able to bring to girls for the bikes.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 2 2005, 04:57 PM~4324202
> *I really dont care either. i know we can come up with a good place. Just to bbq and show off the bikes. Maybe Streetlow would be able to bring to girls for the bikes.  *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

I KNOW THEM ALL, SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU WANT, I STILL SAY ALAMEDA DURING A SWAPMEET SO IT MAKES IT WORTH THE TRIP NOT JUST A BUNCH OF DUDES THAT MIGHT ONLY HAVE 2 SECONDS OF CONVERSATION WITH EACH OTHER. AND ALSO WE HAVE THE OPP TO BUY MORE SHIT FOOD IS ALREADY THERE AND ALSO THE PICS CAN HAVE THE BAY IN THE BACK GROUND OR THE OLD BATTLE SHIPS.

ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHERS FROM STREETLOW ARE MY HOMIES AND I CAN GET THEM TO BRING JUST ABOUT ANY CHICKS WE WANT SO LET ME KNOW WHAT WE CAN DO AND WHEN. 

LOOK LETS JUST SAY WE ARE GOING TO HAVE IT IN ALAMEDA AND I WILL GET THE OK FROM MY HOMIE THAT RUNS THE SWAPMEET AND WE CAN HAVE A DESIGNATED AREA SET ASIDE FOR ALL LIL'ERS, 

ALSO I WILL ENQUIRE ABOUT HAVING IT AVAILABLE TO US SO THAT IF ANYONE WANTS TO SELL PARTS THAT DAY WE CAN.

COOL?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how about new mexico?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 2 2005, 09:00 PM~4325866
> *how about new mexico?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

come on noe u can come down n see that cali life


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

damn you guys are inspiring me to have one of these get togethers down here in southern cali... :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 2 2005, 08:00 PM~4325866
> *how about new mexico?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

see this is why denmark SUCKS... NO BIKE SHOWS!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 2 2005, 11:17 PM~4326392
> *come on noe u can come down n see that cali life
> *


i'd be like this :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

alright there's a shit load of parks in the bay and between sac-town, can we now get ourselves organized so that we can get this thing going


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood_@Dec 3 2005, 12:10 PM~4328673
> *see this is why denmark SUCKS... NO BIKE SHOWS!!!
> *


if it's so bad... move.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so far it looks like alameda point..date wize im lookin twards march when most of the peeps got there bikes done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

So for this event we will have:

low83cutty
SIC'N'TWISTED
socios b.c. prez
SaV650
Sarcastik
MONSTER831
BIG DADDA
Wimone


I know Im forgeting the guys from lifes finest. Who else am I forgetting?


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

me :angry: j/k

march sounds good to me, we need a date and in case of rain another later date


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if you know of anyone with a low bike that isnt on layitlow let them know its goin on what bout more of ur members raul? clown confusion (SP)


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Dec 3 2005, 06:28 AM~4327198
> *damn you guys are inspiring me to have one of these get togethers down here in southern cali... :thumbsup:
> *



what bout makin a road trip to this one


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Dec 6 2005, 10:44 AM~4348034
> *me :angry: j/k
> 
> march sounds good to me, we need a date and in case of rain another later date
> *


 :biggrin: 

low83cutty
SIC'N'TWISTED
socios b.c. prez
SaV650
Sarcastik
MONSTER831
BIG DADDA
Wimone
saborchicanoiscoming


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 6 2005, 10:07 AM~4347379
> *so far it looks like alameda point..date wize im lookin twards march when most of the peeps got there bikes done
> *


I have to wait until march?!?! That sucks...we can go sooner than that does it really take 4 months to plan a bar-b-que?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

most peoples bikes arent ready yet and its to cold lol


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

march would be alright because at least the day would be longer


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yep..should be a lil warmer then it is now for the street low ladys can wear them photo shot type of clothes!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

What makes street low chicks want to come out for free? 

Thats what I love about the bay though...its bike riding weather, right now! All my bikes are daily riders so I'm straight.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 6 2005, 11:26 PM~4350579
> *What makes street low chicks want to come out for free?
> 
> Thats what I love about the bay though...its bike riding weather, right now! All my bikes are daily riders so I'm straight.
> *


wimone knows the street low team and he can prolly get them out for the event


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

But i used to date this street low chick (You wish I was lying, huh?) and she would always brag about how much she was getting paid for these events so ummm...hmmm. :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Even if they had one or two girls for the whole tihng, it wouldnt be too bad.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

a few of my guys will be there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya we dont need hella girls just 2 of the finest would work!!


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

You still have to keep in mind that these are professional models that have all done print ads...they don't come out and spend the day at ANY show without being paid. Not for a favor or nothin. Maybe for the owner of the magazine, but not for the photographer. Just being real...not gonna happen :uh: :nono:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 7 2005, 07:54 AM~4354286
> *You still have to keep in mind that these are professional models that have all done print ads...they don't come out and spend the day at ANY show without being paid. Not for a favor or nothin. Maybe for the owner of the magazine, but not for the photographer. Just being real...not gonna happen  :uh:  :nono:
> *



damn you're an un-optomistic fucker


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

SINCE THE WHOLE MODEL THING IS GOING IN THE EXACT WRONG DIRECTION, I WILL CONTACT MY HOMIES AND SEE WHAT THEY CAN DO, AND FOR THE RECORD I DON'T THINK ANYONE IS REALLY LOOKING FOR SOME HIGH END MODEL, JUST A COUPLE OF COOL CHICKS THAT LOOK HALF WAY DECENT THAT WANT TO TAKE A FEW PICS AND BELIEVE ME I HAVE BEEN AT A FEW PHOTO SHOOTS, THERE'S ALOT OF THEM OUT THERE, THAT ARE THERE JUST FOR THE EXPOSURE(LITERALLY)..... SO IF AND WHEN THIS HAPPENS DON'T TRIP THIS ISSUE WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF. NOW LETS GET BACK ON TRACK AND GET THIS THING GOING. :cheesy:


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

do the show on mid march and the rain date on mid april


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 6 2005, 08:23 PM~4351582
> *a few of my guys will be there
> *


 hahhaha nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Dec 7 2005, 09:09 PM~4357337
> *do the show on mid march and the rain date on mid april
> *



the dates coming soon...

what days in march do they have the swap meet?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 7 2005, 08:38 AM~4354489
> *SINCE THE WHOLE MODEL THING IS GOING IN THE EXACT WRONG DIRECTION, I WILL CONTACT MY HOMIES AND SEE WHAT THEY CAN DO, AND FOR THE RECORD I DON'T THINK ANYONE IS REALLY LOOKING FOR SOME HIGH END MODEL, JUST A COUPLE OF COOL CHICKS THAT LOOK HALF WAY DECENT THAT WANT TO TAKE A FEW PICS AND BELIEVE ME I HAVE BEEN AT A FEW PHOTO SHOOTS, THERE'S ALOT OF THEM OUT THERE, THAT ARE THERE JUST FOR THE EXPOSURE(LITERALLY)..... SO IF AND WHEN THIS HAPPENS DON'T TRIP THIS ISSUE WILL BE TAKEN CARE OF. NOW LETS GET BACK ON TRACK AND GET THIS THING GOING. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

Look, I figured I would figure out eventually, but I just can't think of anything...what the hell does "ttt" mean? I been wondering for a while.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 15 2005, 06:33 AM~4409790
> *Look, I figured I would figure out eventually, but I just can't think of anything...what the hell does "ttt" mean? I been wondering for a while.
> *


ttt means "TO THE TOP" :biggrin:


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

Lol...and what exactly is "too the top" refering too? BTW can we have the show at the park by Lake Merrit in Oakland? Its a really nice park and there is a huge lake in the city we can ride around. I also like to have it at a place where I can just ride my lo lo to the event cause my car isn't big enough to fit my bike and I don't want to have to barrow my mothers car. Thanks.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

alameda point is close to oakland im sure of..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

can we get this topic pinned at the top?


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

any indoor areas in Alameda?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

wheres wim he was goin to talk to peeps to get the low down ...


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

Only person I know from Streetlow is our member Fro, he's the one who judges the hop at the SLM shows


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 19 2005, 11:56 AM~4436979
> *wheres wim he was goin to talk to peeps to get the low down ...
> *


I WAS CHECKING THE DATES IT LOOKS LIKE WE GOT ANY MONTH WE WANT TO CHOOSE FROM, I'LL POST THE DATE OPTIONS TOMORROW.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya let us know what dates we can work with  check the days in around march


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 19 2005, 06:47 PM~4439492
> *ya let us know what dates we can work with  check the days in around march
> *


march works for me so at least i'll have something to take out there :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

thats what im sayin eveyone should be up n goin by then


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im ready for whenever. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 19 2005, 07:36 PM~4439794
> *Im ready for whenever.  :biggrin:
> *


must be nice :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

MARCH WILL BE PUSHING IT FOR ME. I HOPE SHES READY BY THEN. ILL BE THEIR ANYWAYS.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

was sup is it too late ta count FRISCO'S FINEST in? or just me


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Dec 19 2005, 08:39 PM~4440694
> *was sup is it too late ta count FRISCO'S FINEST in? or just me
> *


Everyone is welcome. This isnt going to happen untill about March so everybody has time to work on shit.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

ait that's good cause i do need ta work on some shit but where is this gonna be?


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

n also i noe the camrea man for street low if u need them


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We are not sure where this is going to happen. Feel free to suggest any locations.


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

alright ill start thinkin of one


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i think were lookin more at alameda point..wim knows the guy that runs the swap meet n they have food n things there but still goin to have a bbq


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

dats kool can cars come to or jus bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Dec 19 2005, 09:12 PM~4440935
> *dats kool can cars come to or jus bikes
> *


Just the bikes.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya just bikes for this one.. i mean if u have to bring ur bike in ur low car thats koo


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

ait dats cool i'll call street low when we set up the date if dats kool


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

You guys are spending so much time getting ready for the show that I'm thinking I may just a little outta place with my chrome bike and my other bike that is a little more complex, but still essentially lacks any custom work. The only thing that prevents me from finishing it today is cash. I just spend a little extra money on my hobby when I have. We need to make a deal ahead of time not to frown upon others with not as nice bikes...a no frowning clause...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its dont mater if ur bikes custom or stock just bring what u have


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 20 2005, 11:36 AM~4443642
> *its dont mater if ur bikes custom or stock just bring what u have
> *


YA MAN IT DONT MATTER CAUSE U HAVE TO REMEMBER DAT EVER ONE HAS TO STARTS OFF SOME WHERE


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys I tried to go to this bike show before and this guy spit on my bike and said, "you need some custom parts to hang with big boys" then they all road around me in a circle chanting, "go home stock boy!" It was really embarrassing so I would hate to have history repeat itself.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 20 2005, 06:09 AM~4442573
> *You guys are spending so much time getting ready for the show that I'm thinking I may just a little outta place with my chrome bike and my other bike that is a little more complex, but still essentially lacks any custom work. The only thing that prevents me from finishing it today is cash. I just spend a little extra money on my hobby when I have. We need to make a deal ahead of time not to frown upon others with not as nice bikes...a no frowning clause...
> *


This is why my bike took several years to build.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 20 2005, 10:54 AM~4443742
> *Thanks a lot guys I tried to go to this bike show before and this guy spit on my bike and said, "you need some custom parts to hang with big boys" then they all road around me in a circle chanting, "go home stock boy!" It was really embarrassing so I would hate to have history repeat itself.
> *


you should have kicked each and every one of them in the nuts :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

TTT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 23 2005, 06:46 PM~4469199
> *TTT
> *


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 20 2005, 10:54 AM~4443742
> *Thanks a lot guys I tried to go to this bike show before and this guy spit on my bike and said, "you need some custom parts to hang with big boys" then they all road around me in a circle chanting, "go home stock boy!" It was really embarrassing so I would hate to have history repeat itself.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lets keep this ttt as much as posible


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

talked to the guy in charge of alameda and he said it should be cool that him and i need to start putting it together now. it looks like:
FEB 19TH
MAR 19TH
APR 21ST
MAY 21ST 
is the dates let me know what everyone decides.
also what about displays? YES/NO
and what size if yes? i know me and socio are good for a couple 10' x 10' area's


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

displays will be cool espeacialy because we are not going to be the only people out there


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 28 2005, 10:54 AM~4499388
> *talked to the guy in charge of alameda and he said it should be cool that him and i need to start putting it together now. it looks like:
> FEB 19TH
> MAR 19TH
> ...


the later the better for me so all my team can take thier time on my bike but whenever the date is i will be there i have pretty much everything i need just waiting on a few people :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

same sizes as the lowrider mag shows? thats fine ..if u have a display bring it if not bring ur bike ..march 19th sound good to me.. need a rain date too may 21st?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 28 2005, 10:59 AM~4499425
> *same sizes as the lowrider mag shows? thats fine ..if u have a display bring it if not bring ur bike ..march 19th sound good to me.. need a rain date too may 21st?
> *


how about april 21 as a rain date


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 28 2005, 05:00 PM~4499434
> *how about april 21 as a rain date
> *


ya but i was thinking april showers brings may flower


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 28 2005, 11:01 AM~4499445
> *ya but i was thinking april showers brings may flower
> *


 :0 i see


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

cool this gives me something to work with, now i really suggest if your going to use a full display you don't bring a mexican blanket and some lawn chairs, i know sic's display and socio's so i know there cool, but i haven't seen anyone else's so if i'm gonna get this area set aside i just don't want to see 10 bike's only take up 20' of space, if your gonna ask for it use it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 28 2005, 11:13 AM~4499508
> *cool this gives me something to work with, now i really suggest if your going to use a full display you don't bring a mexican blanket and some lawn chairs, i know sic's display and socio's so i know there cool, but i haven't seen anyone else's so if i'm gonna get this area set aside i just don't want to see 10 bike's only take up 20' of space, if your gonna ask for it use it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: whats wrong with a mexican blanket :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like the march date.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 28 2005, 10:17 AM~4499524
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: whats wrong with a mexican blanket :biggrin:
> *


i'll let socio answer that one for me.......... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

this is my display i might use it again but im goin to add more to it im not goin to take the 2 wheel bike just the trike i think


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

10' x 12' carpet at homedepot only $50 bucks!!!! just a thought...


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 28 2005, 06:18 PM~4499983
> *10' x 12' carpet at homedepot only $50 bucks!!!! just a thought...
> *



ya i was thinkin sumthin like that..what colors would go good?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 28 2005, 11:06 AM~4499901
> *i'll let socio answer that one for me.......... :0  :cheesy:
> *


I just want to say this. Its time to be professional and move away from that sort of thing.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2005, 11:26 AM~4500054
> *I just want to say this. Its time to be professional and move away from that sort of thing.
> *


just the answer i was looking for.............


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 28 2005, 11:20 AM~4499995
> *ya i was thinkin sumthin like that..what colors would go good?
> *


you have to see whats available and for the record i already got the dark grey/blk one.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what type is it? outdoor carpet on them rolls or ?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol @noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 28 2005, 07:04 PM~4503054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Quit showin off.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

so are you comin down to cali noe for the show???


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 28 2005, 09:11 PM~4503100
> *Quit showin off.
> *



hahaha


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 28 2005, 08:11 PM~4503098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Dec 28 2005, 09:12 PM~4503105
> *so are you comin down to cali noe for the show???
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Dec 28 2005, 08:14 PM~4503116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: enough already


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you'd do it too if you knew how, hahaha


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn noe that looks like a yes


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

let me know if this happens. i'll be more than glad to get all your bikes on my dvd,

hey wim.. look what i found lost in the archives????

[attachmentid=401980]

serj


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 28 2005, 08:27 PM~4503203
> *let me know if this happens.  i'll be more than glad to get  all your bikes on my dvd,
> 
> hey wim.. look what i found lost in the archives????
> ...


ITS GOING TO HAPPEN FOR SURE SO MARK YOUR CALENDER........WE WOULD APPRECIATE HAVING YOU GUYS OUT THERE
-DANNY


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 28 2005, 07:27 PM~4503203
> *let me know if this happens.  i'll be more than glad to get  all your bikes on my dvd,
> 
> hey wim.. look what i found lost in the archives????
> ...


wut up serj!!! hey homie, you know i already counted you in!!! man that's about the best pic i have seen from vegas!!!!! thanks.. hey also Bro called me and he wanted this address www.rpprodinc.com,,,,,,,,,, LOW V-FUTCHEE!!!


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hell ya some video footage would be nice


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homyzrus_@Dec 29 2005, 01:34 PM~4508301
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

busted, 
got me workin hard.. 
i need to update the shirt though :biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 29 2005, 01:58 PM~4508445
> *busted</span>,
> got me workin hard..
> <span style=\'color:red\'>i need to update the shirt though :biggrin:
> *


I'LL GET A NEW PIC IN SAN FRANCISCO NEXT MONTH!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

so the date is in Mar?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Dec 31 2005, 01:14 AM~4519909
> *so the date is in Mar?
> *


yes sir


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

yes sir i should have my other frame ready by then too gettin it candy painted brandywine with ghost patterns


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will have the exact same bike on display.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

what u mean raul?lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 5 2006, 09:48 PM~4558377
> *what u mean raul?lol
> *


I havent done anything to this trike since the S.F. show. I might do some plating here and there but its basiclly the same bike.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

its all good it never gets old seein it again


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn! tell them how it is! :biggrin: let me know when this is going to be for sure, i would like to go check it out.



> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 28 2005, 12:13 PM~4499508
> *cool this gives me something to work with, now i really suggest if your going to use a full display you don't bring a mexican blanket and some lawn chairs, i know sic's display and socio's so i know there cool, but i haven't seen anyone else's so if i'm gonna get this area set aside i just don't want to see 10 bike's only take up 20' of space, if your gonna ask for it use it.
> *


----------



## 209.R (Jan 5, 2006)

so is this gonna happen. when?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 209.R_@Jan 6 2006, 09:33 PM~4565239
> *so is this gonna happen. when?
> *


I think we are going with March 19th. Which bike do you have?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2006, 09:40 PM~4565282
> *I think we are going with March 19th. Which bike do you have?
> *


were?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Jan 6 2006, 09:41 PM~4565290
> *were?
> *


Alameda? I will call and find out for sure tomorrow. Is 209.R with you?


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2006, 09:44 PM~4565310
> *Alameda? I will call and find out for sure tomorrow. Is 209.R with you?
> *


no


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 6 2006, 10:44 PM~4565310
> *Alameda? I will call and find out for sure tomorrow. Is 209.R with you?
> *


hes my cuz so march 19 will go if we have a ride :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C_@Jan 6 2006, 10:15 PM~4565505
> *hes my cuz so march 19 will go if we have a ride :biggrin:
> *


  If you get a ride let me know so I know to look for you.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

if were doin a bbq we need to have like people bringin in things like beer,BBQ ,meat,soda,salad? or no bbq at just eat the food at the swap meet?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 6 2006, 11:27 PM~4565928
> *if were doin a bbq we need to have like people bringin in things like beer,BBQ ,meat,soda,salad?  or no bbq at just eat the food at the swap meet?
> *


It might be better if we just buy shit there


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

by the way is alcohal aloud at dat place? lol


----------



## saborchicanoiscoming (Feb 2, 2005)

so 3/19 then in alameda? from what times


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by saborchicanoiscoming_@Jan 7 2006, 06:51 PM~4567900
> *so 3/19 then in alameda? from what times
> *


like 10:00 to dawn


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

Any update on models coming from streetlow magazine? I'm not sure if we got the money to bring girls out there, but if everyone chips in a dollar we can get her to come...let me know if you guys are willing to contribute. 

[attachmentid=418201]

 :ugh:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Jan 10 2006, 07:13 PM~4589716
> *Any update on models coming from streetlow magazine? I'm not sure if we got the money to bring girls out there, but if everyone chips in a dollar we can get her to come...let me know if you guys are willing to contribute.
> 
> [attachmentid=418201]
> ...


holy shit!, where'd you get a pic of my mother hehahahahahah!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS IT ON SAT OR SUN


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

ok, i set it up for sure last weekend, with the promoter. we are set for march 19th, i will do everything needed to get it all set up. and i will let others know as info becomes available. but just to let you guy's now i told him off the top we can get the minimum of 30-40 bikes so if your serious you better not flake and get your projects done!!! actually i think it will be bigger than we think because we will advertise it in some paper/magazines and hand out flyers!!!!!! so it will happen... i know that we will have video coverage and i will get streetlow out there. also i was thinking of getting my homie Toro out there and having a booth taking personal pics with the battle ships in the background!!! sounds cool huh?!!! so bare with me i am having a lunchin meeting in about a week so i will advise after that. 
ok now for the goodnews/bad news, as some of you know i was personally invited to the fresno autorama that same weekend so i won't be able to be there, but that won't stop me from making this happen.!!! 
maybe i might be there personally but heartbreaker won't be, sorry.
so, cool!!! chat soon....


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 17 2006, 07:52 PM~4645377
> *IS IT ON SAT OR SUN
> *


IT'S SUNDAY ESE!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 17 2006, 09:13 PM~4645528
> *ok, i set it up for sure last weekend, with the promoter. we are set for march 19th, i will do everything needed to get it all set up. and i will let others know as info becomes available. but just to let you guy's now i told him off the top we can get the minimum of 30-40 bikes so if your serious you better not flake and get your projects done!!! actually i think it will be bigger than we think because we will advertise it in some paper/magazines and hand out flyers!!!!!!  so it will happen... i know that we will have video coverage and i will get streetlow out there. also i was thinking of getting my homie Toro out there and having a booth taking personal pics with the battle ships in the background!!! sounds cool huh?!!! so bare with me i am having a lunchin meeting in about a week so i will advise after that.
> ok now for the goodnews/bad news, as some of you know i was personally invited to the fresno autorama that same weekend so i won't be able to be there, but that won't stop me from making this happen.!!!
> maybe i might be there personally but heartbreaker won't be, sorry.
> ...


THATS SUNDAY RIGHT.......WELL VIEJITOS IS HAVING A CARSHOW THE DAY BEFORE SO I WILL SPREAD THE WORD THERE IF WE GET SOME FLYERS OF SOME SORT SO I CAN PASS OUT TO ALL THE BIKE OWNERS WHO ENTER THAT WILL BE COOL....I'LL TRY AND SEE WHAT IN CAN COME UP WITH AS FAR AS A FLYER UNLESS SOMEONE ELSE ALREADY HAS SOMETHING IN MIND


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

make this happen in a major way!!


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 17 2006, 10:44 PM~4645720
> *make this happen in a major way!!
> *


yes really n is it alright if i get a much of bikes from my club too?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jan 17 2006, 08:56 PM~4645807
> *yes really n is it alright if i get a much of bikes from my club too?
> *


You guys have alot of nice bikes. Your going to have to bring them all. :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is there goin to be a pre reg type? so we know when the limits reached?


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 17 2006, 10:59 PM~4645833
> *You guys have alot of nice bikes. Your going to have to bring them all.  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully :biggrin: i'll noe by next month when we have are meeting


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 17 2006, 10:07 PM~4645893
> *is there goin to be a pre reg type? so we know when the limits reached?
> *


THERE IS NO LIMIT THE MORE THE BETTER


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 17 2006, 09:07 PM~4645893
> *is there goin to be a pre reg type? so we know when the limits reached?
> *


QUESTIONS LIKE THESE ARE QUESTIONS I NEED WHEN I SET THIS UP. BUT THIS IS A GOOD IDEA.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jan 17 2006, 08:56 PM~4645807
> *yes really n is it alright if i get a much of bikes from my club too?
> *


YUP AND BRING THOSE PEADAL CAR'S ALSO!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What time is all of this going to happen?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im thinkin like 9am to 5pm


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2006, 07:52 AM~4648391
> *What time is all of this going to happen?
> *


OK, I WANT TO PUT A COMMITEE TOGETHER, TO GET THIS THING ORGANIZED. BECAUSE IT IS ALOT TO HOLD DOWN. NOTHING PERSONAL, BUT I WANT SOCIO, AND SIK TO TAKE SOME RESPONSABILITY, ONLY BECAUSE I KNOW THEM PERSONALLY AND I THINK THAT THEY CAN ADD VALUE. CUTTY, WHAT CAN YOU OFFER, I KNOW ALOT OF THIS IS YOUR IDEA AND I DON'T WANT TO LEAVE YOU OUT. HOW CAN YOU HELP? PM ME IF NECESSARY..... AND REMEMBER I WONT BE THERE, SO I CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 18 2006, 09:59 AM~4649244
> *OK, I WANT TO PUT A COMMITEE TOGETHER, TO GET THIS THING ORGANIZED. BECAUSE IT IS ALOT TO HOLD DOWN. NOTHING PERSONAL, BUT I WANT SOCIO, AND SIK TO TAKE SOME RESPONSABILITY, ONLY BECAUSE I KNOW THEM PERSONALLY AND I THINK THAT THEY CAN ADD VALUE. CUTTY, WHAT CAN YOU OFFER, I KNOW ALOT OF THIS IS YOUR IDEA AND I DON'T WANT TO LEAVE YOU OUT. HOW CAN YOU HELP? PM ME IF NECESSARY..... AND REMEMBER I WONT BE THERE, SO I CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH.
> *


I will call you about that tonight.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

just a thought? how about a hop!!!! bikes only of course.......


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 18 2006, 05:51 PM~4649619
> *just a thought? how about a hop!!!! bikes only of course.......
> *


we could do that but i wont myne wont get up lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 18 2006, 04:59 PM~4649244
> *OK, I WANT TO PUT A COMMITEE TOGETHER, TO GET THIS THING ORGANIZED. BECAUSE IT IS ALOT TO HOLD DOWN. NOTHING PERSONAL, BUT I WANT SOCIO, AND SIK TO TAKE SOME RESPONSABILITY, ONLY BECAUSE I KNOW THEM PERSONALLY AND I THINK THAT THEY CAN ADD VALUE. CUTTY, WHAT CAN YOU OFFER, I KNOW ALOT OF THIS IS YOUR IDEA AND I DON'T WANT TO LEAVE YOU OUT. HOW CAN YOU HELP? PM ME IF NECESSARY..... AND REMEMBER I WONT BE THERE, SO I CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH.
> *



what can i do? if were goin to do a pre reg type i can mail the letters out to people..just let me know what i can do..what u mean u wont be there? at the show?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IM GOING TO HELP OUT FOR SURE....
AND I ALSO HAVE A QUESTION DO WE HAVE TO PAY TO GET IN TO THE SWAPMEET OR ARE WE GETTING IN FREE WHICH IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER TO ME BECAUSE I'LL BE THERE ANYWAY :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

good question..


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 18 2006, 12:51 PM~4649619
> *just a thought? how about a hop!!!! bikes only of course.......
> *


good idea i might have my hydros on by then too


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KaDa_@Jan 19 2006, 03:32 AM~4654356
> *good idea i might have my hydros on by then too
> *


damn let us know whats in the works ??


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Jan 18 2006, 11:36 PM~4654851
> *damn let us know whats in the works ??
> *


alright i'll try cause im gettin it air brushed tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

TTT


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not sure Im going to be able to make it to this show.  I might be on vacation.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2006, 05:52 PM~4882920
> *Im not sure Im going to be able to make it to this show.    I might be on vacation.
> *


IM NOT SURE IF WERE EVEN GOING HAVE IT ANYMORE :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 19 2006, 04:53 PM~4882927
> *IM NOT SURE IF WERE EVEN GOING HAVE IT ANYMORE  :angry:
> *


Your bike isnt even going to be done by then?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2006, 05:59 PM~4882970
> *Your bike isnt even going to be done by then?
> *


I DONT THINK SO


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whats the deal yo?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

we can always rescedal tward the eand of the show season?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 19 2006, 06:08 PM~4883026
> *we can always rescedal tward the eand of the show season?
> *


WHY DONT WE ALL JUST MEET UP AT THE VIEJITOS BIKE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Feb 19 2006, 05:10 PM~4883050
> *WHY DONT WE ALL JUST MEET UP AT THE VIEJITOS BIKE SHOW :biggrin:
> *


might as well, we are all meeting there anyway. Wim is going to be there too. He wasnt going to be at the get together anyway. Good idea.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2006, 06:21 PM~4883135
> *might as well, we are all meeting there anyway. Wim is going to be there too. He wasnt going to be at the get together anyway. Good idea.
> *


ALL IN FAVOR SAY ''I'' :biggrin: 

''I''


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya thats works! we should all set up in the same general area lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 19 2006, 06:30 PM~4883194
> *ya thats works! we should all set up in the same general area lol
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 19 2006, 06:33 PM~4883213
> *lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i dont see why not?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

"I"


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

SO IT AINT HAPPINING?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

dosent look like it..looks like the bike show in april


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

Months of careful planning and arranging all down the drain... :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Feb 20 2006, 06:02 PM~4889207
> *Months of careful planning and arranging all down the drain...  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i didnt know wim wasent goin to show and now raul might not make it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Feb 20 2006, 05:02 PM~4889207
> *Months of careful planning and arranging all down the drain...  :uh:
> *


You didnt do shit so what are you worried about? Just show up at Viejitos.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2006, 08:27 PM~4890236
> *You didnt do shit so what are you worried about? Just show up at Viejitos.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

..................CANCELED........................


----------



## KaDa (Apr 4, 2004)

"I"


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

that sucks to hear your get together is cancelled. we are trying to get a show together for the summer season, ill keep y'all posted.


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Feb 20 2006, 09:17 PM~4891214
> *that sucks to hear your get together is cancelled. we are trying to get a show together for the summer season   /MY BRITHDAY  , ill keep y'all posted.
> *


*

LOL JP*


----------



## *SEEZER* (Sep 15, 2005)

SHIT I CANT CHANGE THE TEXT..BUT I WAS JUST MESSIN CUZ I PUT "SUMMER TIME/ MY B-DAY" ...LOOK AT THE QUOTE


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *SEEZER*_@Feb 20 2006, 10:21 PM~4891266
> *LOL JP
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

my bike wasnt going to be done by then niether. april show is cancelled?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

We are all meeting at the Viejitos show in April so that Wim, me can go. Also so that Sic n twisteds and rrwayne's bikes will be done.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

cool


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2006, 10:57 PM~4891587
> *We are all meeting at the Viejitos show in April so that Wim, me can go. Also so that Sic n twisteds and rrwayne's bikes will be done.
> *


without us its not a show :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 21 2006, 07:02 AM~4892861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2006, 08:27 PM~4890236
> *You didnt do shit so what are you worried about? Just show up at Viejitos.
> *


True, nothing is what I did in fact do, but my heart was in the right place, doesn't that count for anything these days???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Just show up at the Viejitos show and we will all meet there.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2006, 09:27 PM~4890236
> *You didnt do shit so what are you worried about? Just show up at Viejitos.
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

old ass post


----------

